# What "moment" item do you love???



## Wattage (Jul 10, 2006)

For me, it's probably big glasses and sack-style bags. I love the big glasses - they work so well to keep out sunlight!! I am not looking forward to the day they go out of style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also love sack bags because I live out of my purse. They fit so much!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 10, 2006)

I also love sack bags because I live out of my purse. They fit so much!![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Big sunglasses!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But I hate belts over shirts over jeans.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 10, 2006)

-i love the look of shiny vinyl-like leather, namely in belts and bags (i.e., stolen off the fendi runways) in shades of summer, like orange or red
-platforms! not those trashy kind like in flip-flops, but like those peep-toed sandals with a higher heel in the back (carmen electra and jessica simpson have been wearing them from christian louboutin)
-layered belts over shirts, when they are above the belly button, and not overly wide
-aviator shades
-i think for me i'm more over stuff than i am "into" stuff. i'm so sick of big, "vintage"-looking sunglasses and that annoyingly overlayered boho look, sorry, classy just looks better on me than bag lady chic


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

*aviators
*platform peeptoes! YES!

boho=bad for me. I just don't have that aura at all.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 10, 2006)

I pretty much like the simple looks. 
~I just really like the pointy or round flats to go with jeans and skirts and to go with that a cute little blouse. and of course I love my platforms!

I really love rachel bilsons style too.
I love this dress though...its so pretty just right for the summer!
http://www.rachel-bilson.net/visual/...lbum=527&pos=1


----------



## Wattage (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_... annoyingly overlayered boho look, sorry, classy just looks better on me than bag lady chic_

 
I could not agree more. I think I would have to lose like 20 lbs (and I am already thin) to pull off bag-lady chic... eww. I love classic style. I get most of my inspiration from people like Naomi Watts and Jennifer Aniston. Nothing is sexier IMO than a woman who knows how to work it classic-style.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

I love the way Jennifer Aniston always looks so classy.


----------

